# Traveling with a baby



## nygiants11991 (Feb 4, 2015)

We have a trip planned for January 2016 to Maui, we will have an almost 5 month old baby with us.

I have never traveled with a baby, we'll this far anyway. 

Can someone give me some tips? What do you bring, meaning the big things, what do you rent? Where do you rent?


----------



## elaine (Feb 4, 2015)

Ask the resort if they have cribs and what type of cribs, then decide if you want to rent a real crib.  If your baby can sleep in a pack and play, then bring your own (depending on baggage costs) or it might be cheaper to just buy one when you are there. Sometimes, I bought a cheap pack and play at a consignment store, took it on the trip, used it for sleeping and also for the beach and then discarded it at the end of the trip.  I also always brought my own car seat and jogging stroller to take on the beach when I traveled with a baby. I put a plastic coated picnic tablecloth on a bed and used that as a changing station. Take lots of diapers and extra formula/bottles on the plane. Once my flight got diverted and we wound up staying overnight in a hotel--with no access to luggage. I was really glad I had extra stuff.  5 months is a very easy travel age. have a great trip! Elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2015)

Many resorts have baby equipment available for guests - the Westin has cribs, strollers, Diaper Genies, and high chairs.  You can buy diapers anywhere, so I'd only take enough for a couple of days.  Your trip will be easier if you utilize what's already at the resort, instead of trying to haul it with you.  You probably don't need as much stuff as you think for a 5 mo. old.


----------



## sheweeble (Feb 4, 2015)

Good Morning,  we have travelled many times with our children and grandchildren to Hawaii.  Our daughter uses a rental company called Paradise Baby in  Waikiki (they are also on the other islands)http://www.paradisebabyco.com and a company called Ready Rentals on Kauai.  Maui has a number of different rental companies. She usually brings her own stroller but rents the rest depending on what the place we stay in has. Last year we traveled with a 1 year old and a 4 year old.  We rented a high chair, pack and play (for sleeping) a wagon, which we used a lot.  Beach chairs and a large umbrella.  Everything is delivered to your place just before you arrive and picked up on your exit day.


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 4, 2015)

Our kids were a bit older when we traveled with them, but we used rental companies in the destination for high chairs and cribs, when they were at the ages those were necessities. It's a surprisingly short period when you really need that stuff to manage well for a week - they can pretty soon be trusted to sleep on the floor, etc.  

The one thing we always brought was our own car seats. Perhaps the ones at rental car places are better now, but we found they were dirty and not always very safe.  Once our kids didn't need the seats on the plane, we'd put them in big garbage bags and check them.  Of course, that gets more costly now with the additional baggage charges, but car seats are so important for safety.


----------



## somewhereoutthere (Feb 4, 2015)

You absolutely must bring your own car seat (there's no way to tell if a rental car agency's car seat has been in an accident). To me, a stroller is optional. It's handy when you go grocery shopping, since you can load it up and roll it back to your timeshare, but in the airport and out-and-about at the destination, a baby carrier is the way to go (Ergo or any mei tei type carrier). Carseats and strollers are both normally free to check on airplanes.

For Hawaii, I strongly recommend bringing enough diapers if you have extra space in your luggage. There's a huge cloth diapering community in Hawaii at least in part because disposable diapers are prohibitively expensive there--easily double the price of diapers on the mainland even at discount stores (let alone at the resorts!!), and as you know, diapers are not cheap to begin with. And don't forget swim diapers, too.

A few years ago I took my then 11-month-old to Asia for a week, and did not check anything. I wore the baby in the Ergo, I had a backpack-style diaper bag, had one rolling carry on, and had the car seat in a bag to be gate checked. We had the travel agent book me for bulkhead seating so that the baby had a bassinet hanging from the wall for the flights. :whoopie:  (I don't know if any Hawaii carriers have that, since my children were too heavy for the bassinets by the time we took them to Hawaii).


----------



## Luanne (Feb 4, 2015)

It's been years since our dds were infants but the "must haves" to bring for us were:
- car seat (I agree that the ones the rental car companies provide are usually terrible
- umbrella stroller (many times these were great while we were in the airports), they can fold up and be carried on so you have it right away when you get off the plane
- if the baby has a "lovey" or is attached to a particular toy or blanket, bring that


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2015)

They gate check umbrella strollers these days - I don't see anyone carrying them on.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 4, 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## Luanne (Feb 4, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> They gate check umbrella strollers these days - I don't see anyone carrying them on.



As I said it's been years.  And even if they gate check it you could use it up until you board.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2015)

We did a trip to Oahu with our kids and grand kids. The youngest was then 7 months old and sat in a car seat facing the back of the seat. This was the same car seat they used at home. My son used tape on the bottom edge of the car   seat so he could drag it around on smooth surfaces. 

At the resort he slept in one of the drawers. 

Bill


----------



## Mindfields (Feb 5, 2015)

Hand carry a lot of spare clothes for the baby & some for yourself.

On one trip our daughter got a Norovirus & started puking up on the plane & we went through 3 changes of clothes.

Also, if you lose your luggage your stress levels won't be that bad if you've got a day or two's worth of essentials on you.

Oh, & if the baby isn't BF then bring a baby bottle, get the stewards to fill it with boiled water at the start of the flight & by the time your landing it'll have cooled off.
Having something to suck on during descent will help stop pressure differences in the ear canals.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 5, 2015)

At that age - I am going to assume the baby is one of those bucket type car seats now that clip in and out of the car.   These seats usually have a matching stroller that the bucket clips into also.  (at 5 months old, I don't think an infant is large enough for an umbrella stroller)

What always worked for us with this type of system is keeping the baby in bucket and putting to the stroller once we get to the airport.   The base then gets packed.   All through the airport the baby is in the bucket and stroller and is rolled all the way to the door of the plane.   Stroller gets checked there and baby and bucket go on the plane.    Bucket/Baby strapped into a seat.   Very, very easy since baby, stroller and bucket are all pushed around on wheels.   Heck, along with your diaper bag because that can be stuffed under.

We would pack enough essentials for 2/3 days just in case of delays.   Then at resort we would have some sort of delivery for diapers, wipes, etc. for the rest of our stay.   

Pack n play - yes, I would buy a cheap one (heck, order one from amazon/walmart and have it shipped to resort).   I have never come across a clean one that was owned by the resort.   Rental companies may be better.   But, I would bring my own sheet for it.

In the end.....try to bring items the baby is use to for a more enjoyable experience!  Happy babies...happy travelers!


----------



## Jay_Y (Feb 10, 2015)

There is a Costco practically around the corner from the Maui airport.  You might consider making a post-flight stop for diapers, wipes, and other baby essentials (along with food and bottled water for yourselves!).


----------



## Percival (Feb 23, 2015)

Travel with baby is not an easy task. I always like to travel alone or with my friends. Here I am sharing a tip I hope it will prove really helpful for you. Always try to dress up your baby for quick and easy diaper changes.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 23, 2015)

stmartinfan said:


> Our kids were a bit older when we traveled with them, but we used rental companies in the destination for high chairs and cribs, when they were at the ages those were necessities. It's a surprisingly short period when you really need that stuff to manage well for a week - they can pretty soon be trusted to sleep on the floor, etc.
> 
> The one thing we always brought was our own car seats. Perhaps the ones at rental car places are better now, but we found they were dirty and not always very safe.  Once our kids didn't need the seats on the plane, we'd put them in big garbage bags and check them.  Of course, that gets more costly now with the additional baggage charges, but car seats are so important for safety.


Checking car seats and strollers is still free. Onboard a diaper bag is an additional free personal item. 

We just took our 10mo 4.5h to NYC>CUN. 

Make sure carry on has enough diapers formula powder (if that is how you are feeding) squeezes snacks for an unplanned overnight somewhere. 

Rent a crib and high chair at the other end. Check with the hotel or resort. Miss C enjoyed her Westin heavenly crib. 

Take a few small toys. You should nit be in your room much anyway. Just naps (maybe)  

Kerbside check and use a porter. Strollers carseats small kids luggage. An extra pair of hands or getting stuff off your hands early is not a luxury but a necessary spend like checked baggage. 

Check luggage. Your carrying kids. Don't add more stuff when it comes to boarding. 

Gate check the stroller. Make sure they scan the baggage tag at boarding. 

Ccheck the seat map to see how full the flight is. Do it with a full fare ticket reservation also so you can see how full economy extra legroom is. If the flight is <80% consider bringing the baby car seat and seeing if you can score a seat for baby. Or buy a seat. Make sure car seat is clearly marked for flight use. If not on a US Carter Eg ANZ or AC make sure you have the papers that allow the car seat on board based on their aviation rules. 

For 2 yo and up consider buying or renting a CARES harness before you leave. Improves their flight safety and keeps then in place during taxi take off and turbulence. Handy if you have hands full with an infant. 

Mrs H also managed to sit with Miss C in a ergo baby on the full flight back. She was morr comfortable and more secure during T T and T. 

Relax. The noise of the engines and wind and cabin means crying really does not travel as far as you think. 

Ask the crew for help. They should be on your side. Keeping your baby happy is in their interests also. 

I find 15 mo to 2.5y hardest. They want to move around not sit and don't have the Communications skills to understand otherwise. Younguns want to eat sleep and poop.  If they can s're you and be held by you they are comforted. 

Bottle or boob or pacifier on decent to help equalize ears. 

Enjoy.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 23, 2015)

Luanne said:


> As I said it's been years.  And even if they gate check it you could use it up until you board.


But you can do that with any stroller.  We just did it with out City Mini. Returned at the gate on the way back. Once they had unfrozen the hold door!


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 23, 2015)

mdurette said:


> What always worked for us with this type of system is keeping the baby in bucket and putting to the stroller once we get to the airport.   The base then gets packed.   All through the airport the baby is in the bucket and stroller and is rolled all the way to the door of the plane.   Stroller gets checked there and baby and bucket go on the plane.    Bucket/Baby strapped into a seat.   Very, very easy since baby, stroller and bucket are all pushed around on wheels.   Heck, along with your diaper bag because that can be stuffed under.



Everything (apart from baby) has to go through the xray machine at security so baby no longer gets a one seat ride like this but the plan is still good.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 23, 2015)

Mindfields said:


> Oh, & if the baby isn't BF then bring a baby bottle, get the stewards to fill it with boiled water at the start of the flight & by the time your landing it'll have cooled off.
> Having something to suck on during descent will help stop pressure differences in the ear canals.



There is an exception to the 3-1-1 liquids rule for carry on formula. 
You can't carry water and formula separately but can bring a reasonable amount of pre made formula through sesecurity. Depending on weather etc I think the TSA will find it hard to argue with that being up to 24 hours / 24 oz. 

Any freezer packs you keep it cool with will need to be TSA compliant. They look like ice cubes not the solid blocks. 

Google clarification on ice packs and empty bottles.


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 23, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> There is an exception to the 3-1-1 liquids rule for carry on formula.
> You can't carry water and formula separately but can bring a reasonable amount of pre made formula through sesecurity. Depending on weather etc I think the TSA will find it hard to argue with that being up to 24 hours / 24 oz.
> 
> Any freezer packs you keep it cool with will need to be TSA compliant. They look like ice cubes not the solid blocks.
> ...



Water and dry formula can be carried separately.  This is allowed by TSA and I have done it every time for several years at SFO, SJC, OGG, HNL and LIH airports (I have children that are now 4, 1 and 1).  You can only carry a reasonable amount of water that will be used for the formula -- I use sealed bottles but I have seen others bring a jug of their own water from home.  They are allowed to open the water and test it (this only happened once).

We use the to-go packs by Enfamil or Similac.  It is quite expensive, but with twins we found it less of a hassle than measuring multiple scoops of Kirkland formula and bringing multiple bottles.  Since it is just for the plane ride we can justify the cost.

Good luck.

-ryan


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 23, 2015)

We just shlepped three kids (4,1,1 years old) through SFO, OGG and LIH last September.

In addition to the other tips:

We have a car seat bag we bought from Amazon for the older child's car seat.  We then stuff this with diapers for the twins so we don't have to buy them there.  Car seat bag is free, but you can stuff it with other things plus it (kind of) protects the seat while it is going through baggage.

We use the car seat/stroller type combo for the twins.  That way we use the car seats in the stroller throughout the airport and then gate check the seats.  Sometimes we get lucky and there is an empty seat where we can actually take the seat onboard and buckle the child in.  

Most hotels/timeshares have a portable crib or pack and play that they provide to you upon request.  YMMV so check with the concierge or bell desk prior to your stay.  We have rented a baby swing from a 3rd party -- we will likely not need to do that anymore but it was a savior for us when the kids were under a year old.

All the other suggestions are good as well.

Good luck!

-ryan


----------



## tante (Feb 23, 2015)

Be careful packing stuff into a car seat bag, airlines will carry car seats for free, but may charge you if you use it as luggage. So it is YMMV


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 23, 2015)

tante said:


> Be careful packing stuff into a car seat bag, airlines will carry car seats for free, but may charge you if you use it as luggage. So it is YMMV



I use to do this all the time traveling to an from Hawaii with no problem.  But then I started completely overpacking the seat with other items.  I was surprised at all the times they still let me through.  I finally got busted when the car seat bag looked like a weird huge camel hump.  Even then the nice agent said she wouldn't have charged me if it had been packed with diapers and other baby stuff.  I now travel with 2 backless booster seats in one bag along with a few other items.  But since the bag is very light and looks half filled it doesn't even get noticed.


----------



## tante (Feb 23, 2015)

jehb2 said:


> I use to do this all the time traveling to an from Hawaii with no problem.  But then I started completely overpacking the seat with other items.  I was surprised at all the times they still let me through.  I finally got busted when the car seat bag looked like a weird huge camel hump.  Even then the nice agent said she wouldn't have charged me if it had been packed with diapers and other baby stuff.  I now travel with 2 backless booster seats in one bag along with a few other items.  But since the bag is very light and looks half filled it doesn't even get noticed.



I used to do it a lot as well. But stopped because a 40 pound backpack with a car seat jabbing you in the back sucks to carry. Plus an agent mentioned we could be charged but luckily we were in first and under the total weight limit. This was on Hawaiian airlines.


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 23, 2015)

tante said:


> Be careful packing stuff into a car seat bag, airlines will carry car seats for free, but may charge you if you use it as luggage. So it is YMMV



I agree with the YMMV.

But I have never have had a problem putting diapers in the car seat bag on UA, AS or AA.  I am elite so I get free bags (but I need the car seat allowance since I always have luggage as well) -- maybe that's why I have been getting a pass on it.

I think one also needs to be reasonable -- we only put extra diapers in there so it is light -- if you start trying to take your whole house with you, it is more likely to be denied.

-ryan


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 23, 2015)

sjsharkie said:


> I agree with the YMMV.
> 
> But I have never have had a problem putting diapers in the car seat bag on UA, AS or AA.  I am elite so I get free bags (but I need the car seat allowance since I always have luggage as well) -- maybe that's why I have been getting a pass on it.
> 
> ...


Someone will ruin this for everyone eventually. 

Similarly the Ski and boot bags as one piece of sporting equipment has become subject to scrutiny that it is only skis boots and poles. Any clothing stuffed in there has it as luggage now.


----------



## Jason245 (Feb 23, 2015)

make sure you are on as few connections as possible.

I recommend paying for a seat for the baby so that you can put bring your car seat and properly secure the baby (This is the safest way to fly with a baby). Every year there are instances of infants being injured or killed while flying "in arms". 

Schedule flights for night time so baby is sleeping most  of way. 

Bring diapers, at least 3 changes of cloths, and carry on enough cloths for at least 2 days. Bring baby meds and first aid onboard with you.  Be prepared for a diaper blow out onboard. Talk to your pediatrician about flying with the infant to make sure that any and all precations are being taken. Make sure you know the location of the nearest pediatric clinic and/or hospital to your resort and bring a copy of any important medical records with you. 

If the resort doesn't have everything you need for baby (pack and play, toys, steralizer etc...) it may be more economical and less stressfull to "rent" them from a local costco or walmart (buy and return, I know It sounds terrible...but sometimes you gota do what you gota do). 

Depending on how long you are going to be there, you might be able to have Amazon ship some disposable items(snacks, diapers, wipes) directly to the resort for you and have them hold your items for you (Gota love amazon prime).  This will reduce some of the "consumables"you need to bring with.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 23, 2015)

sjsharkie said:


> Water and dry formula can be carried separately.  This is allowed by TSA and I have done it every time for several years at SFO, SJC, OGG, HNL and LIH airports (I have children that are now 4, 1 and 1).  You can only carry a reasonable amount of water that will be used for the formula -- I use sealed bottles but I have seen others bring a jug of their own water from home.  They are allowed to open the water and test it (this only happened once)



Thanks useful to know but formula days with be over in 9 weeks so not something I will likely need to worry about.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 23, 2015)

somewhereoutthere said:


> You absolutely must bring your own car seat (there's no way to tell if a rental car agency's car seat has been in an accident).


I agree 100%
I traveled with my son when he was a baby and decided once not to bring a carseat. Instead I bought one for my mom and had her install it. She took it to the Fire Station and had them install it. Well, it was installed incorrectly like 80% or more carseats in the US are. People think they know how to do it but unless they're trained and experienced, they usually don't do it correctly. 

And yes, you can't count on rental agencies having a carseat or having the right one to keep your kiddo safe. There are many variables, remember, and kids who aren't totally typical (extra tall or short, wider than usual, long torso, etc) need the _right_  seat, not just any seat. The current guidelines are to keep your child rear-facing as long as possible. Well, you can only do that with the right seat for your child. If you use a seat that isn't long or wide enough for your kiddo then it becomes dangerous. And if you push the limits and put your too small child in a booster seat, well, you may as well just drive around without them buckled in at all. 

More details about carseat safety: http://thecarseatlady.com/

Anyway... since it wasn't the same as my carseat I had to sit and read directions on how to install it properly before we could go anywhere. It was a challenge trying to keep my son happy while installing a carseat. Ever since then, I always bring our carseat. It makes it easier for everyone.




somewhereoutthere said:


> To me, a stroller is optional. It's handy when you go grocery shopping, since you can load it up and roll it back to your timeshare, but in the airport and out-and-about at the destination, a baby carrier is the way to go (Ergo or any mei tei type carrier). Carseats and strollers are both normally free to check on airplanes.


Agreed!
I rarely used strollers. Baby carriers are great. My personal preference is the Baby K'tan. Quicker to put on than most others and folds up smaller than most others too. 




Luanne said:


> - if the baby has a "lovey" or is attached to a particular toy or blanket, bring that


Yes, this is definitely a good idea. 
And you may want to get a "back-up" too and leave it at home in case the one you bring gets lost during the trip (happened to a friend of mine).




mdurette said:


> At that age - I am going to assume the baby is one of those bucket type car seats now that clip in and out of the car.   These seats usually have a matching stroller that the bucket clips into also.  (at 5 months old, I don't think an infant is large enough for an umbrella stroller)


Agreed that most 5 month olds aren't big enough or have the neck and spine control enough for an umbrella stroller. But there are some very nice strollers that may technically be classified as "umbrella strollers" but can lay back flat or nearly flat so that they're safe for that age baby.  

Regarding bucket seat carseats, indeed this is the most common. But it's not the only option. There are plenty of other carseats that a suitable for an infant to year that are not the bucket style. Personally, we used non-bucket style because they have fewer points of potential failure. Our choice was/is this one: http://us.diono.com/convertible-to-booster/radianrxt
Our son is 5 and still uses it 

A reminder: not all carseats are approved for use on an airplane. So if you plan to use it on the plane (which I recommend because turbulence can cause significant injury in babies) then make sure your seat has the sticker for airline use. You will need to show that as you board. My experience is that about 3 people per flight will try to take the seat from you and a few here and there will ask to see the sticker before they let you use it on the plane. Also know that you must install it in a window seat and cannot be seated in or near the emergency exit rows. They may also want you to sit a certain distance away from any other passengers using special seats (other children in carseats or persons with physical disabilities etc). 

More details on that: http://www.faa.gov/passengers/fly_children/

About a crib or pack-n-play, I agree that can usually be borrowed from the resort or purchased at the destination, but you may not want to chance it. 

Regarding formula, my experience was that they tested it once. Most times they just looked at it and passed it through. I will say, once they patted me down while I was wearing my son. He was sleeping and they tried not to wake him but they were unsuccessful.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 24, 2015)

nygiants11991 said:


> We have a trip planned for January 2016 to Maui, we will have an almost 5 month old baby with us.
> 
> I have never traveled with a baby, we'll this far anyway.
> 
> Can someone give me some tips? What do you bring, meaning the big things, what do you rent? Where do you rent?



Lots of suggestions for after you get there.  When our children were infants, the flight was often the most difficult part.  

What we did to minimize the issues during flying was to try to make sure the infants were both sleepy and hungry and due to be fed at departure time.  Then just after we were airborne, DW would start nursing the child.  The suckling helps equalize pressure inside the eardrum, which is a major source of discomfort for children during the flight. 

After a bit the child would fall asleep and with luck would take a long nap.  If possible, we tried to manage things so that the child would go back on the breast during descent.  Descent is trickier to manage that way, though, because it's more gradual than the ascent after takeoff.


----------

